# pupitre escamotable



## platoelio

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis encore en train de traduire en Italien une notice de un appareil de chauffage français.

Dans la description de l'appareil j'ai trouvé:

_*- pupitre escamotable*_

J'ai bien compris quel part de l'appareil est (una sorta di ripiano ribaltabile, che include display e pannello di controllo, che chiude il lato superiore della macchina), mais je ne trouve pas comment l'appeler en Italien. 

Mes essais de traduction: _*
Quadro ribaltabile? 
Ripiano superiore ribaltabile?
Copertura superiore ribaltabile?
*_ 
Tous aides (et toutes corrections à mon français) sont les bienvenus. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao Plato,

Solo una piccolissima idea: (pannello di controllo) _apribile _anche_ toglibile...(?)_

(Ma non so cosa succede veramente e prendendo sempre l'esempio di nostro _chaudière_...)

Coraggio!


----------



## platoelio

Zsanna said:


> Ciao Plato,
> Solo una piccolissima idea: (pannello di controllo) _apribile _anche_ toglibile...(?)_



Ciao Zsanna, 

Grazie mille per il tuo messaggio e per l'incoraggiamento!
_Toglibile_ non suona bene in italiano, ma suonerebbe bene _rimovibile_ che ha lo stesso significato. Tuttavia, in realtà, guardando le immagini sul manuale si vede che è proprio _ribaltabile_ e non _rimovibile_. E' una caldaia un po' particolare perché è a basamento (poggiata a terra, non messa a muro!)

Quello che mi manca ancora però è un'appropriata traduzione di _pupitre_. Con questo termine, infatti, non si riferiscono al solo _pannello di controllo_ ma a tutta la parte anteriore della copertura superiore della caldaia (che include un _pannello di controllo_)... una sorta di _*frontalino*_, ma questo termine io l'ho sempre sentito riferito ad auto-radio, non so se si possa dire di una caldaia.

Qualche altra idea per _pupitre_? Anche un'idea "piccolissima" può essere di grande aiuto! 

Ciao!


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao Plato,

Almeno hai già la meta... 

Non cercavo niente in italiano per il "pupitre" perché nella sua definizone di Petit Robert ("Techn": _Emplacement où sont disposés les commandes et les appareils de contrôle d'un système électronique complexe_) e anche di French (English) Technical Dictionary (_switchboard_, _control desk_) sembrava essere solo p. di c.

Adesso non capisco una cosa: non c'è una copertura d'avanti al "pupitre"? Il "p." si vede anche quando "tutto" è chiuso? (Per dare informazioni di pressione, temperatura, non so...)

In ogni caso, hai ragione di cercare paragoni con altri strumenti, spesso è questo che aiuta di più!


----------



## platoelio

Ciao Zsanna!

Grazie ancora per la tua collaborazione!
Per farti capire meglio, ti mando il link ad una foto: http://paolo444.fotopic.net/p51464438.pdf
La qualità è alquanto scadente, ma non ho trovato nulla di meglio che assomigliasse al mio caso. Per _pupitre_ intendono tutta la parte azzurra (che contiene il pannello di controllo) e che è possibile aprire per accedere all'interno.

Fammi sapere se ti viene in mente qualcosa! Io sono rimasto a corto di idee... quindi temo di dover ripiegare su _frontalino ribaltabile_: non mi piace molto, ma almeno si capisce!

Grazie ancora. Ciao!


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao Plato!

Con piacere, ma sfortunatamente la mia contribuzione e assai magra... 
Ora ho capito bene, pero, non potrei dire meglio che "copertura con p. di c. ribaltabile" (o copertura ribaltabile con... ?) - ma ci vuole veramente un(a) madre lingua che potrebbe avere una idea migliore.

Speriamo che faranno presto la loro apparizione!

Ciao,
Zsanna


----------

